# Surf music ~ your favorites & recommendations, please!



## laurie (Jan 12, 2017)

Maybe it's because Summer is almost here, I'm craving some good Surf guitar ~ I'm interested in checking out everything from the classic Dick Dale era, to more contemporary artists; I prefer instrumental, (but some vocals would be fun to try out) & I especially like that darker, _surf noir_ vibe. So, who do you like? Thanks in advance!


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Wedding Cake Island Midnight Oil


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

An offshoot of Surf Music perhaps, but quite magical, is this gem, _Sleep Walk_ by Santo and Johnny.....


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

You can't mention surf music without the Ventures. This video was made much later than the '60s, but I'm guessing those Fenders are their original instruments.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Strange Magic said:


> An offshoot of Surf Music perhaps, but quite magical, is this gem, _Sleep Walk_ by Santo and Johnny.....


Oh, shucks, who needs a TARDIS when one song can bring me back to once was?


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Los Straitjackets were a fun group from Nashville in the '90s. They would wear wrestling masks as their schtick, but they were legit.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)




----------



## Cosmic Cowboy (May 31, 2018)




----------



## Cosmic Cowboy (May 31, 2018)




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)




----------



## Cosmic Cowboy (May 31, 2018)

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


>


Yet another of Sydney's gifts to the world. And world? - You're welcome!


----------



## Norman Gunston (Apr 21, 2018)

Cosmic Cowboy said:


> Yet another of Sydney's gifts to the world. And world? - You're welcome!


They just need a good harmonic player and would have been bigger than the Aztecs


----------



## Cosmic Cowboy (May 31, 2018)

Norman Gunston said:


> They just need a good harmonic player and would have been bigger than the Aztecs


That's *Billy Thorpe* and the Aztecs to you... prat...

What's next Norman? - Lobby Loyde? Purple Hearts? Wild Cherries?... prat...

Billy Thorpe and the Aztecs are yet another gift to the world courtesy of Sydney. And world? You're welcome...

This tune kept the Beatles off the Sydney charts in 1964 right in the middle of their first and only tour of Australia (we sent them packing - the bum's rush - as we weren't overly impressed and still aren't.)… prats....


----------



## Norman Gunston (Apr 21, 2018)

Ive posted quite abit of lobby loyde here already as well as Thorpie

Nice post


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)




----------



## Cosmic Cowboy (May 31, 2018)




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)




----------

